# Kidding and selling time?



## littlespot101 (Oct 2, 2017)

What time of year does everyone kid? And when do you sell? I have always kidding in earlier summer and sold just after the first of the year. But have been contemplating kidding some out this fall. I know it depends on specific markets and weather conditions but interested in everyone's operations!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The last few years I have been kidding in January-March and selling 3-4 months later.....no matter when the kids are born I wean by selling. For market kids especially I don’t keep them longer then that. Between my set up, the price of feed, and the fact 60# always brings the best price per pound it’s just not worth keeping longer then that


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Here is an ongoing thread about kidding times
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads...june-july-kidding-in-northern-indiana.202103/


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

We kidded in June last year, not by choice. I didn't care for it as much. 

This year we kid in Feb...trying it out. In theory, I like it because they'd be ready for late fall breeding. We have a random one in April (bred, lost it early re-bred) and then IDK if these last 2 will be bred for June babies or just wait til Fall again. They aren't syncing with the buck well.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

If your selling for market, I suggest looking at when your local auctions have their highest prices, and try to plan to kid so that you can wean at peak time. In my area peak was usually before Easter, and certain holidays, especially Muslim/middle eastern holidays.

As mentioned in the link that John posted above, we kid out usually in Jan/Feb, but have mostly registered Boer, and priority is to make sure my kids have goats to show for 4-H/summer show season. So we want them weaned and ready to go by show season. We only kid out about 6 does on average a year. We kidded 3 out in Dec, which was new for us, and something I liked, and have 3 due in March. If winter is bad or harsh, it can be harder on those does, especially if they are carrying multiples, so you have to keep an eye on them even more so IMO. 
After this summer only 1 of my 3 kids will be in 4-H, my oldest daughter aged out, and my son is in his last year :'( It's so surreal. We may start changing things up and trying to do a couple of does or so every few months to kid anytime between Oct-Apr so that she can hit a few different age classes. My oldest daughter said she still wants to show as she's able to, so I keep that in mind. We don't have any problems selling doe kids, and Fullblood buck kids sell better if they are able to breed in the fall. 
One of the Feb born bucks we sold recently had his first kids hit the ground, and I think a couple of others are close as well. 
Our last buck was a early April baby, and when we got him in Aug. He was able to get the does bred, but just barely. So that's definitely something to consider if marketing breeding bucks. We had a really nice May 31st buck the year before last, but under sold him because nobody wanted a buck in the fall that wasn't quite ready for the ladies.


----------



## Robinsonfarm (Jul 17, 2015)

We are kidding right now for 4-H/FFA market goats, they have to be born after January 1 and our fair is the first week of August. It can be a little more work kidding in the winter with snow and mud, but we plan ahead and havent had any problems associated with the weather.


----------



## MSims (Jul 25, 2019)

Being in Arizona, it starts getting hot in April. We try to have all of the does kid in March. If we have any families that are interested in showing market goats, they have to have been born around May 15th. May and June babies are the hardest to watch, as it doesn't take long for them to dehydrate, if you're not on the ball. Our kidding barn is 14X36, And covered with 90% shade cloth.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Depends largely on your breed (some breeds are seasonal breeders, some are aseasonal), your weather, your availability and set up in bad weather kiddings, deadlines for fairs in your area IF you are selling fair goats, best market times for meat, registered shows etc....... decide what market you are breeding for and plan accordingly......


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It does depend on market, location, if it is colder or hotter ect.

I have babies Feb/March. Spring grasses always help too.

Tried summer babies and man that was a mistake, the flies were horrible at kidding time. All over mama and babies. Having them in a bonding pen was not pleasant. 

Tried winter babies, way too cold for newborns.


----------

